# Account upgraden - ELV - Bezahlung - Gratistage



## Noktyn (25. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade meinen Key in mein Konto eingegeben um von Preorder auf Komplett zu wechseln. So weit so gut keine Probleme, jedoch kam ich danach sofort auf die Auswahl, wie ich denn AION bezahlen möchte. Ich habe jedoch nicht vor, sofort irgendein Abo einzurichten sondern wollte noch damit etwas warten. Selbst wenn ich es wollte, hab ich mich um keinerlei der aufgelisteten Bezahlungsmethoden gekümmert...keine Kreditkarte, kein Paypal Konto...usw...aber is ja egal.

Jedenfalls habe ich vergeblich Button gesucht um diese Seite zu verlassen, jedoch gibt es nur den Button zurück, womit ich jedoch mein Konto nicht aktivieren kann. Danach steht es immer noch auf Preorder.

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, das Spiel endgütlig zu aktivieren OHNE sofort ein Abo einzurichten!? Man hat ja immerhin 30 Tage frei, und die möchte ich auch nutzen um zu schauen ob mir das spiel auch in 3 Wochen noch son fun macht wie gerade. Danach kann man über ein Abo reden, aber nicht sofort.


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. September 2009)

Du kannst einfach ELV angeben und das ABO dann direkt wieder kündigen


----------



## Noktyn (25. September 2009)

ah ok. aber wenn ich es nicht kündige wird das geld auch erst zum 25. oktober abgebucht, richtig?


----------



## Fyralon (25. September 2009)

Noktyn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade meinen Key in mein Konto eingegeben um von Preorder auf Komplett zu wechseln. So weit so gut keine Probleme, jedoch kam ich danach sofort auf die Auswahl, wie ich denn AION bezahlen möchte. Ich habe jedoch nicht vor, sofort irgendein Abo einzurichten sondern wollte noch damit etwas warten. Selbst wenn ich es wollte, hab ich mich um keinerlei der aufgelisteten Bezahlungsmethoden gekümmert...keine Kreditkarte, kein Paypal Konto...usw...aber is ja egal.
> 
> ...




Ich habs gleiche Problem.Ne echte Sauerei die leute auf die Art dazu zwingen zu wollen sofort nen Abo abzuschliessen....


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. September 2009)

Abgebucht wird dann auch am 25.10 erst, das man direkt Abo machen muss finde ich auch etwas mies aber nunja es ist ja leicht zu umgehen und nen Konto sollte ja eigentlich jeder haben


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich habs gleiche Problem.Ne echte Sauerei die leute auf die Art dazu zwingen zu wollen sofort nen Abo abzuschliessen....



Du musst ja kein Abo abschliesen, abgebucht wird erst nachdem die 30Tage Probezeit abgelaufen ist und bis dahin kannst du das Abo kündigen.
Es sei denn du gibst bei Paypal Sofortzahlung an, dann wird natürlich sofort abgebucht.


----------



## AemJaY (25. September 2009)

Es ist wie in jedem anderen MMO!
Wiso gibts solche Threads bei jedem Release immer und immer wieder??
Ich begreif das ned.

Es sollte mal ein MMORPG Knigge geben...


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Es ist wie in jedem anderen MMO!
> Wiso gibts solche Threads bei jedem Release immer und immer wieder??
> Ich begreif das ned.
> 
> Es sollte mal ein MMORPG Knigge geben...



Naja bei WoW z.b. wird einem nich direkt ein Abo aufgezwungen


----------



## Fyralon (25. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Du musst ja kein Abo abschliesen, abgebucht wird erst nachdem die 30Tage Probezeit abgelaufen ist und bis dahin kannst du das Abo kündigen.
> Es sei denn du gibst bei Paypal Sofortzahlung an, dann wird natürlich sofort abgebucht.




Jo hab ich jetzt auch gesehen nachdem ich dort alles durchgeklickt habe.Mich hat auch ehrlich gesagt gestört das es ELV als Möglichkeit auf den ersten Blick nicht gab.Die Option verbirgt sich unter der kredikarte wo VISA etc ist...leicht missverständlich auf den ersten Blick.

Bei mir würde erst zum 1.11. abgebucht und mit ELV bin ich einverstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (25. September 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Naja bei WoW z.b. wird einem nich direkt ein Abo aufgezwungen



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es nichtmal möglich war per T-Online oder per GameCard seinen Account zu erstellen.
Es ging nur ELV und Kreditkarte.

Ich musste bisher auch bei jedem MMO die Zahlungsart festlegen. Was das soll? Vielleicht vergessen manche zu kündigen. => Profit für die Firma
Einfach Daten angeben und dannach kündigen. Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## EvilTwin (25. September 2009)

Jep bei Blizz ging es damals auch nicht ohne Abo ... keine Ahnung wie es heute aussieht.


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Mit ELV ist doch das elektronische lastschriftverfahren gemeint oder?


----------



## Chiliwili (25. September 2009)

Also das heißt ich erstelle mir ein Abo und sobald ich dieses erstellt habe kann ich *sofort* kündigen und behalte dennoch die 30 Tage Probezeit ohne das der Account quasi direkt nach der Kündigung gesperrt wird und somit die Probezeit verfällt? Möchte das Spiel austesten. Habe die Beta nur die letzten 2 Tage mitmachen können . . .

MfG

Chiliwili

EDIT: Muss so doof fragen.. hab vorher nie ein MMO per Abo bezahlt sondern ledeglich die GAMECARDS gekauft . . .


----------



## Serinara (25. September 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Naja bei WoW z.b. wird einem nich direkt ein Abo aufgezwungen



Die Accountverwaltung ist so eingerichtet, dass es die 99 % Spieler die das Spiel so nutzen wollen wie es gedacht ist ganz einfach haben. 

Ein MMO-Game von vorne herein mit der Absicht zu kaufen, es nur den einen Monat spielen zu wollen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## zadros (25. September 2009)

ja 100% richtig du behälst in jedem Fall deine 30 Tage


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. September 2009)

Also ich hab vor ca. 1.5jahren mit WoW angefangen da musste ich kein Abo abschließen, hab aber nun für Aion mit WoW aufgehört


----------



## advanced08 (25. September 2009)

Serinara schrieb:


> Die Accountverwaltung ist so eingerichtet, dass es die 99 % Spieler die das Spiel so nutzen wollen wie es gedacht ist ganz einfach haben.
> 
> Ein MMO-Game von vorne herein mit der Absicht zu kaufen, es nur den einen Monat spielen zu wollen ist
> 
> ...



nein ist es nicht ... in den betas ging es nur bis lvl 30?

bis 50 ist da noch ein langer weg ... vllt gefällt es den einen doch nicht ... somit hat er mehr wie 40&#8364; verbraten...

mir wäre es auch lieber wenn der account direkt aktiviert wäre ... und man nicht einen "abo" machen müsste um ihn dann wieder abzubrechen ...


----------



## Nait (25. September 2009)

falscher Thread xD


----------



## Fyralon (25. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Mit ELV ist doch das elektronische lastschriftverfahren gemeint oder?




Yep..richtig.Und Abo kann sofort gekündigt werden die 30 Tage bleiben dennoch offen.Allerdings reicht es auch einen Tag vor ablauf der 30 Tage also zum nächsten "Zahltag" zu kündigen.

Ich werd mein Abo aufrecht erhalten.Das Spiel macht einen sehr "erwachsenen" Eindruck.Lvln geht nicht so schnell,Handwerk steigert sich nicht so leicht wie anders wo...mir gefällts bisher.



Mfg




Edit: 100ster Beitrag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reikuh (25. September 2009)

hi, ich habe versucht elv einzurichten aber ich bekomme immer einen fehler das etwas nicht richtig sei und ich nochmal alles überprüfen sollte.
könnte jemand der es bereits geschafft hat sagen was ich bei den einzelnen feldern GENAU eintragen muss. 
denn bei bank location weiss ich z.b. nich ob ich germany/deutschland/meinen stadtnamen oder sonstwas eingeben muss


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

reikuh schrieb:


> hi, ich habe versucht elv einzurichten aber ich bekomme immer einen fehler das etwas nicht richtig sei und ich nochmal alles überprüfen sollte.
> könnte jemand der es bereits geschafft hat sagen was ich bei den einzelnen feldern GENAU eintragen muss.
> denn bei bank location weiss ich z.b. nich ob ich germany/deutschland/meinen stadtnamen oder sonstwas eingeben muss



bei bank location musst du eintragen wo sich die bank befindet in der du die karte beantragt hast ich wohne in weeze aber der bak sitz ist z.B in Kevelaer eine stadt weiter.


----------



## reikuh (25. September 2009)

account number is dann meine kontonummer und bank number is die bankleitzahl ?


We are unable to process your transaction. Please check your payment details and billing address and try again. If you are still unable to complete the transaction after doing so, please contact your financial institution.


----------



## Bolle0708 (25. September 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe grade auf der aion/ncsoft seite auf account upgrade geklickt. Dann habe ich den schlüssel aus meiner aion steelbook version eingegeben der auf  der game activation card steht. Als nächstes wurde ich gefragt ob ich meinen bestehenden aion account akivieren möchte oder einen neuen erstellen möcht.
Ich habe auf meinen bestehenden account geklickt und wurde zu einer seite weitergeleitet wo ich eine zahlungsmethode angeben muss.
Da ich mit gamecards zahlen will habe ich die option gamecard ausgewählt.
Nun habe ich leider keine game card weil ich gedacht habe es wären 30 tage inklusive. der code auf der game activation card klappt auch nicht un wenn ich die eingabe abbreche wird mein account nicht upgegradet. Wie kann ich nun meinen account upgrade ohne eine gametimecard?


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2009)

Wähle ELV. Gib Kontodaten an. Lösch Kontodaten wieder.


----------



## Bolle0708 (25. September 2009)

Wo steht ELV?


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Wo steht ELV?



Unter "Kreditkarte".


----------



## Bolle0708 (25. September 2009)

Ich hab leider keine Kreditkarte und somit auch keine kontodaten


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

ELV brauchst du nur ein normales Konto das ist Blöd aufgelistet geht aber trotzdem.Es wird auch nicht drüber abgebucht sonst wenn du keins hast nimm das von Mutti.




Lg christoph




PS, weis wer wie ich meine signatur einfüge .


----------



## Bolle0708 (25. September 2009)

Meine mutti gibt nicht ihre sachen da ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss ich mir wohl heut ne gamecard kaufen -,-
Das ist das erste manko an aion


----------



## lazybone747 (25. September 2009)

Hey buffies undzwar ich will mir gerade den spiel account einrichten und nur die 30 tage erstmal spielen aber der sagt die ganze zeit wählen sie eine zahlungsmethode ein..und nur die 30 tage ersmal steht da nicht was machen?


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Kreditkarte und somit auch keine kontodaten



ELV=Elektronisches Lastschriftverfahren, das heißt du gibts deine normalen Kontodaten (EC Karte) ein, falls du da auch keine hast, geht es wohl nur über die Gamecard, aber normal gibts EC Karten ja schon mit den Schirokonten für ganz junge Ersteröffner.
Und naja, das du gleich zahlen musst einmal, ist völlig normal bei heutigen MMOs, das haben so fast alle, da ist Aion keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Æzørt (25. September 2009)

wenn ich mir jetzt also aion kaufe bekomme ich den freimonat nur wenn ich direkt nen camcard code eingebe (oder halt ne andere zahlungsmethode)?


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

ELV auswählen,Steht unter Kredikarten bzw. Visa. Kontodaten nach dem ganzen wieder löschen fertig 30Tage aktivieren sich heute abend um 21 Uhr .




BITE LIEBE moderatoren macht mal eine NEWS oder Thema auf das hier nicht xxx Themen dazu kommen.



LG christoph


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> Hey buffies undzwar ich will mir gerade den spiel account einrichten und nur die 30 tage erstmal spielen aber der sagt die ganze zeit wählen sie eine zahlungsmethode ein..und nur die 30 tage ersmal steht da nicht was machen?



Wie in jedem neuen MMO muss man für einen Monat mindestens im Vorraus bezahlen.


----------



## Bolle0708 (25. September 2009)

DOch doch
Hdro konnt ich mich einfach anmelden und zocken Wow (:x) konnt ich mich einfach anmelden und zocken
Warhammer konnte ich es
Aion nicht
wie auch immer.. mal schaun was ich tu


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Jap doer paysafe etc. Aber du musst nichts kaufen! Nur ein paar minuten mehr arbeit.


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

WoW hatte es wohl ganz zu Anfang glaube nicht, ich musste als ich ca 5 Monate vor TBC angefangen habe auch direkt eine Gamecard mit einlösen.


----------



## Bolle0708 (25. September 2009)

Naja ich schau nachher mal wie ich nach media markt komme


----------



## Raaandy (25. September 2009)

hast du ne sparkassen oder volksbank karte bolle0708?


----------



## Oranto (25. September 2009)

ich habe eine frage bezüglich der account verwaltung von aion:
- nehmen wir mal an ich hätte leider kein konto , noch eine kreditkarte, mit der ich bei aion meinen account erstellen könnte.
- nun habe ich das originalspiel zu hause und würde gerne die 30 tage des originalspiels nutzen und mir weder ein abbo einrichten, noch eine weitere play-card von mmarkt oder saturn kaufen.
- jetzt meine frage: ist das möglich oder muss ich mir eine weitere 15/30/60 tage playcard von nc-soft kaufen?
- und ist das legal oder ist das abzocke von seiten der betreiber?


----------



## Krossfire (25. September 2009)

Oranto schrieb:


> ich habe eine frage bezüglich der account verwaltung von aion:
> - nehmen wir mal an ich hätte leider kein konto , noch eine kreditkarte, mit der ich bei aion meinen account erstellen könnte.
> - nun habe ich das originalspiel zu hause und würde gerne die 30 tage des originalspiels nutzen und mir weder ein abbo einrichten, noch eine weitere play-card von mmarkt oder saturn kaufen.
> - jetzt meine frage: ist das möglich oder muss ich mir eine weitere 15/30/60 tage playcard von nc-soft kaufen?
> - und ist das legal oder ist das abzocke von seiten der betreiber?



GZ zum nicht finden der andern drölfmillionen Threads dazu!!!!


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Genau ich amche mir so eine Mühe euch so viel zu helfen wie es geht, Du kannst docha uch ein Konto nehmen von deinen Eltern freunden.(wenn du es aktiviere wolltest) Oder man kauft sich eine Pay safecard.Es handelt sich nur um eine Vermarktungspolitik des betreibers.




lg


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> GZ zum nicht finden der andern drölfmillionen Threads dazu!!!!



/sign


----------



## DonaldDark (25. September 2009)

> und ist das legal oder ist das abzocke von seiten der betreiber?



allein die frage ist der hammer, als ob die akzeptierten zahlungsmethoden illegal sein könnten, also ehrlich schalts gehirn ein


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. September 2009)

Könnten die Leute, die hier immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellen, vielleicht mal die ersten zehn Posts in diesem Thread lesen?
Dann würde sich ja schon vieles von selbst beantworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Oranto schrieb:


> ich habe eine frage bezüglich der account verwaltung von aion:
> - nehmen wir mal an ich hätte leider kein konto , noch eine kreditkarte, mit der ich bei aion meinen account erstellen könnte.
> - nun habe ich das originalspiel zu hause und würde gerne die 30 tage des originalspiels nutzen und mir weder ein abbo einrichten, noch eine weitere play-card von mmarkt oder saturn kaufen.
> - jetzt meine frage: ist das möglich oder muss ich mir eine weitere 15/30/60 tage playcard von nc-soft kaufen?
> - und ist das legal oder ist das abzocke von seiten der betreiber?







ich Habe dir gerade eine antwort gegeben.Man sollte ein wenig vernunft zeigen.


----------



## MisterX2 (25. September 2009)

Als kleiner Tipp was man machen könnte wenn man kein Konto hat.
Man nimmt die ELV Option und gibt unechte daten ein. Diese werden nicht überprüft und man kann sie ja nach dem Aktivieren direkt löschen. 

So bekommt ihr eure Freie Spielzeit ohne eine Karte zu haben. Man sollte sie aber wirklich dann sofort löschen nicht das man durch zufall dann echte Daten von irgendwem eingegeben hat die man sich bei Google gesucht hat. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Legal ist aber es ist eine Möglichkeit es zu umgehen. 

Da nicht Abgebucht wird bevor die Freie Zeit um ist und man die Daten ja auch gleich löscht kommen auch keine Kosten auf euch (falls es eure Daten sind) euren Bekannten (falls es von dem die Daten sind) oder eine Zufallsperson (weil man Tatsache was eingegeben hat was stimmt) zu.


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Das würde ich agr nicht erst versuchen, sie prüfen auch anch kündigung die daten, ich ahbe sofort gekündigt gelöscht und und steht dort bestätigt seit ein paar minuten.





LG christoph


----------



## Mazar (25. September 2009)

Hey wollte mir eben meinen aion acc erstellen, ich gab die serienummer ein dann kam ein fenster wie ich bezahlen möchte, aber es sind ja 30 tage bei dem spiel dabei wo soll ich da denn draufklicken weil eine timecard code is ja nicht dabei?-.-


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Würdest du dir bitte die anderen Threads durchlesen, dort ist alles sehr genau beschrieben suche einfach in der Sufu nach ELV.



Schönen Tag noch 



lg Christoph


----------



## Quaterman_90 (25. September 2009)

Hey alle zusammen!

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage bezüglich ELV: 

Soll das beim Kartentyp der Kreditkartenzahlung dabeistehn???
Weil ich habe da nur Visa, Master Card und American Express aufgelistet

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir behilflich sein könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Quaterman_90 schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen!
> 
> Ich hätte da noch ne Frage bezüglich ELV:
> 
> ...





Dann wurde das geändert sry kann jetzt leider nicht mehr nachscahuen. suche einfach.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (25. September 2009)

Mazar schrieb:


> Hey wollte mir eben meinen aion acc erstellen, ich gab die serienummer ein dann kam ein fenster wie ich bezahlen möchte, aber es sind ja 30 tage bei dem spiel dabei wo soll ich da denn draufklicken weil eine timecard code is ja nicht dabei?-.-




lesen hilft.... echt wirklich.
steht alles dabei, wenn man den key aktivieren möchte !


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. September 2009)

is das egal ob ich 1 monat oder 3 auswähle und danach die kacke kündige oderso?


----------



## Avalon(ius) (25. September 2009)

Hauptsache du löscht es sofort wenn du nichts bezahlen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wenn es kacke is warum machst dus dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazar (25. September 2009)

das is doch so für den ar... wollte jetzt heut schön zocken jetzt das hab einfach kein konto und mutter meint für sowas gibt sie mir die kontodaten nicht un jetzt muss ich sogar noch (erst am montag) time card holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  scheiß Ncsoft.-.-


----------



## Mazar (25. September 2009)

hm hab jetzt versucht erfundene daten einzugeben aber es kommt dann immer ich soll kartenüberprüfnummer eingeben aber wo?


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

Mazar schrieb:


> das is doch so für den ar... wollte jetzt heut schön zocken jetzt das hab einfach kein konto und mutter meint für sowas gibt sie mir die kontodaten nicht un jetzt muss ich sogar noch (erst am montag) time card holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann wirds Zeit, dass du ein Konto eröffnest. Ohne geht heutzutage eh nichts mehr.

Und irgendwas erfundenes würde ich nicht eintragen, dass kann zum Schluss noch dazu führen, dass dein Account gebannt wird.


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Mazar schrieb:


> hm hab jetzt versucht erfundene daten einzugeben aber es kommt dann immer ich soll kartenüberprüfnummer eingeben aber wo?




Wenn du es schon auf dem Weg machen willst, dann wähle ELV und nicht Kreditkarte, da brauch man nämlich keine.Im internet gibts Vorlagen,aber sei dir bewusst das es folgen haben kann.

LG christoph


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> is das egal ob ich 1 monat oder 3 auswähle und danach die kacke kündige oderso?


Da würde ich jetzt mal stark nachdenken... da man es danach sowieso kündigt = wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beste Frage des tages -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen was muss mal eig. machen wenn man preoder ist upgraden oder aktivieren


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen was muss mal eig. machen wenn man preoder ist upgraden oder aktivieren


Würde sagen den Spielecode eingeben den du mit den Cds bekommst.


----------



## -Turel- (25. September 2009)

ne ich meine das so ich als einer der preoder ist was muss ich da machen mit dem code den bei upgraden oder aktivieren eingeben


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> ne ich meine das so ich als einer der preoder ist was muss ich da machen mit dem code den bei upgraden oder aktivieren eingeben


Dafür hättest du vorbestellen müssen und DEN Code eingeben müssen. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## -Turel- (25. September 2009)

so ich habe mir bei media markt die preorder Box geholt und heute das game doch dann steht bei acount verwalten 
aktiviren oder updaten und ich weiß nicht was ich nehmen soll. WIll ja meinen hedstart typen haben . 
ps ich will wissen wo ich dafür den vollversion code eingeben soll.


----------



## RetPali (25. September 2009)

Chiliwili schrieb:


> Also das heißt ich erstelle mir ein Abo und sobald ich dieses erstellt habe kann ich *sofort* kündigen und behalte dennoch die 30 Tage Probezeit ohne das der Account quasi direkt nach der Kündigung gesperrt wird und somit die Probezeit verfällt? Möchte das Spiel austesten. Habe die Beta nur die letzten 2 Tage mitmachen können . . .
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...



ja genau hat auch bei mir hingehaunen, dann bekommste noch ne mail das account in nem Monat abläuft und wenn dir das spiel gefällt kannst du dann immer ne neue gamecard hinaufjagen und fertig  ist nur am anfang kniffelig


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Genau, ich finde da NC den Spielern einen Stock in den Weg gelegt.Das mit dem Account wäre das einzigste was etwas schiefgegangenist, der Rest ist in irgendeiner Weise erklärbar.




Super Start



LG and Have fun Christoph


----------



## Mazar (25. September 2009)

omg das mit falschen daten klappt nicht-.- man und meine mutter rückt einfach nicht die dtaen raus kann doch nich sein-.- nur weil sie denkt auch wenn ich sofort abo wieder kündige haben die die kontonummer immer noch-.-


----------



## onkeljason (25. September 2009)

wo is bitte das elv?
bin schon total verzweifelt find das net


----------



## Rio91 (25. September 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach ELV angeben und das ABO dann direkt wieder kündigen




ich hab alles eingerichtet und ELV dann direkt gekündig doch jetzt steht bei mir wenn ich einloggen will "Ihr könnt das Spiel verwenden, sobald ihr dem Aion Dienstleistungsvertrag zugestimmt habt" wo soll ich da zustimmen??????


----------



## Mazar (25. September 2009)

ja bei mir auch ma ne frage hab elv gemacht und gekündigt dann kam bei mir ne mail an das ich den gesammten aion acc gelöscht hät und er nach ablauf nicht mehr erneuert wird is der jetzt weg?-.-


----------



## bori67 (25. September 2009)

Wenn ich auf ELV gehe um meinen Account zu erstellen und alles ein gebe dann kommt die meldung

# We are unable to process your transaction. Please check your payment details and billing address and try again. If you are still unable to complete the transaction after doing so, please contact your financial institution.

weiß einer was ich dagegen tun kann weil bin jetzt kotzt mich das spiel wegen homepage down und andere support probs nur an. need help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maiwin (25. September 2009)

also ich habe heute meine mitgelieferte sereinnummer einegegebn und als zahlungsart gamecards und ich komme ins spiel..
und ich habe gestern meinen in einer e-mail versendeten code eingegeben.
mein kumpel macht jeute seinen acc und gibt die mitgelieferte nummer ein nimmt auhc gamecard als zahlungmethode und bei ihm kommt "id oder passwort stimmen nicht überein"
und wenn er dann sich bei nc soft einloggt und auf spielacc. klickt sthet da kein acc und ne bestätigungsmail, dass er jetz aion zocken kann is bei ihm auch cnoh cniht gekommen... also denke ich liegt es darin, dass nc heute zu viele emails versenden muss un die server einfach zu voll sind..

lg


----------



## rebelknight (26. September 2009)

also, bis 12 uhr hat mein pre-account funktioniert. nun habe ich versucht meinen account zu aktivieren. danach soll ich eine zahlungsmethode angeben, nun komm mir bitte keiner von wegen sufu. Bei der ELV-variante krieg ich gesagt ich soll mir eine andere zahlungsmethode aussuchen.
WELCH EINE ABZOCKE!!!
wer verdammt macht einen solchen hype um dieses spiel? ich wollte diesem spiel wirklich eine chance geben, nachdem mir meine 30 tage spielzeit nun verwehrt bleibt muss ich  eben ein fazit nach stufe 11 tätigen:
ich komm mir vor wie alice im wunderland!!!!! ich dachte WOW sei ein kiddie-spiel, NEIN, WOW ist klasse dagegen! ich komm mir vor wie in einem kinderbuch, was vielleicht für manche ganz ok ist, jedem das seine, aber doch nicht für so viel leute dass man 2 stunden wartezeit für auf einen server zu kommen in kauf nehmen muss. dazu noch dauernd nachrichten von sippen die nur leute ab 18 aufnehmen. ich dachte nur unsere jugend wär so gefährdet!?
Sicher hat es seine stärken, aber meiner meinung nach nicht eine welch einem solchen hype gerecht wird. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass dieses game abstürzen wird! und wenn nicht, hoffe ich dass noch genügend leute übrig bleiben die nicht irgendeinem hype nachjagen und spielen was ihnen vorgessetzt wird. alle anderen sollen bitte mit ihremb pvpve glücklich werden!


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

bori67 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf ELV gehe um meinen Account zu erstellen und alles ein gebe dann kommt die meldung
> 
> # We are unable to process your transaction. Please check your payment details and billing address and try again. If you are still unable to complete the transaction after doing so, please contact your financial institution.
> 
> ...



das gleiche steht auch bei mir 
hab dann meine andere bank versucht das gleiche ergebnis :-(


----------



## xell1980 (26. September 2009)

Ich hab mir das Spiel per Amazon bestellt und es ist gestern noch nicht geliefert worden...liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich das Wochenende nicht spielen kann, da ja mein Account abgelaufen ist?


----------



## Rola (26. September 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel per Amazon bestellt und es ist gestern noch nicht geliefert worden...liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich das Wochenende nicht spielen kann, da ja mein Account abgelaufen ist?



wenn du es heute nicht bekommst liegst du richtig das du nicht spielen kannst habe es heute morgen auch gemerkt da ich aber es schon habe, habe ich es schnell noch aktiviert. und konnte nachdem ich es mit der bank gemacht habe direkt ins spiel. also nicht verzweifeln es geht und ein tip (war bei mir so) google ausschalten wenn ihr es mit der bank macht, sonst schmeist er fehlermeldungen raus.


gruss Rola


----------



## Onico (26. September 2009)

was ist wenn man keine kreditkarte hat ????


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich habs gleiche Problem.Ne echte Sauerei die leute auf die Art dazu zwingen zu wollen sofort nen Abo abzuschliessen....



Das ist vollkommen normal, sie wollen nur wissen wie du bezahlst, du musst ja nicht, du kannst jederzeit sofort ohne Grund kündigen, du wirst also zu nichts gezwungen.


----------



## mib2000 (26. September 2009)

hach ja -.- kann mir evtl einer erklären weshalb es für österreicher nicht möglich ist per evl zu bezahlen? thx


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

mib2000 schrieb:


> hach ja -.- kann mir evtl einer erklären weshalb es für österreicher nicht möglich ist per evl zu bezahlen? thx



Weil die Postboten mit den Datenpaketen (aufgrund mangels Internetleitungen) zu langsam sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst, keine Ahnung warum das in Österreich nicht geht.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (26. September 2009)

Noktyn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade meinen Key in mein Konto eingegeben um von Preorder auf Komplett zu wechseln. So weit so gut keine Probleme, jedoch kam ich danach sofort auf die Auswahl, wie ich denn AION bezahlen möchte. Ich habe jedoch nicht vor, sofort irgendein Abo einzurichten sondern wollte noch damit etwas warten. Selbst wenn ich es wollte, hab ich mich um keinerlei der aufgelisteten Bezahlungsmethoden gekümmert...keine Kreditkarte, kein Paypal Konto...usw...aber is ja egal.
> 
> ...



Nochmal an ALLE Schreihälse:

- *Es wird keiner gezwungen*, _jetzt schon einen Monat Spielzeit zu kaufen ! Da das Konto erst nach Ablauf des Freimonats belastet wird._

- _Wer natürlich GameCard auswählt, muss genau diesen Code eingeben > logisch_


*Aber erstmal meckern, da ja nix geht.... lesen und informieren hilt hier echt weiter !*


----------



## Redstorm (26. September 2009)

ja super leute ohne konto haben gelitten


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> ja super leute ohne konto haben gelitten




das is das was mich au so wahnsinnig ärgert, ich hatte das über gamecard laufen lassn wolln un sehs nit ein jetz nebst 50 euro spiel noch ne gamecard zu kaufen. hab ich zuviel geld?!


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ne im Ernst, keine Ahnung warum das in Österreich nicht geht.


Ja das würde ich auch gerne wissen warum ELV in Österreich nicht funktioniert.
Ist für uns Österreicher wohl die bequemste Methode, wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat.
Paysafe habe ich bei mir noch nirgends gesehen, ich denke das gibts bei uns garnicht oder?
Paypal besitze ich auch nicht, also bleibt bei mir nur die GameCard.

Ist ja kein Problem aber Saturn und Konsorten haben die in meinem Unfeld nicht (mehr) im Sortiment..also bleibt nur Amazon und die TimeCard halte ich immer noch nicht in der Hand.

Ich hoffe NCSoft bessert hier noch nach.


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> das is das was mich au so wahnsinnig ärgert, ich hatte das über gamecard laufen lassn wolln un sehs nit ein jetz nebst 50 euro spiel noch ne gamecard zu kaufen. hab ich zuviel geld?!



Ist bei WoW das selbe....Blizzard wird doch sonst immer gelobt, aber wenn es darum geht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen (das ist Blizzards Königsdisziplin, und warscheinlich die einzige wo sie innovativ sind und nicht alles kopieren) sind die Leute ruhig.


----------



## Ferethor (26. September 2009)

Toll, ich versuche es die ganze Zeit, aber da ich kein Geld auf meinem Konto habe, klappt ELV wohl nicht. Super gemacht NCSoft.


----------



## Seymour09 (26. September 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Toll, ich versuche es die ganze Zeit, aber da ich kein Geld auf meinem Konto habe, klappt ELV wohl nicht. Super gemacht NCSoft.




Woher wollen die wissen, dass bei dir nichts drauf ist?


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

ncsoft sind spione von dem fbi xD


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Woher wollen die wissen, dass bei dir nichts drauf ist?



Abgleich mit dem Konto ist doch kein Problem...sowas ist normal, wenn du zb bei Amazon was bestellst und die Moneten nicht reichen bekommst auch ne email oder sowas. Das steht doch sogar in den AGBs, ist ein völlig normaler und legitimer Vorgang, einfach als Sicherung das man NC Soft nicht bescheißt.


----------



## Ferethor (26. September 2009)

Heißt das jetzt bis 1. Oktober warten, bis mein Geld drauf ist? Sehr nice gemacht.


----------



## Deadchi (26. September 2009)

Mach lieber was das da bisl was rauf kommt statt deine zeit mit so einem spiel zu verplämpern....
hatt keine probs code wurde zugeschickt und konnt sofort spielen...


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

sieht bei mir nit anders aus =( oder du klaust wem das paypal konto oder die kreditkarte. ich bettel schon ne freundin um die daten an xD


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt bis 1. Oktober warten, bis mein Geld drauf ist? Sehr nice gemacht.



Hm, im Normalfall sollte man vorher schauen das genug Geld darauf ist, aber ja, ist wohl nicht ganz das Optimale.


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

Deadchi schrieb:


> Mach lieber was das da bisl was rauf kommt statt deine zeit mit so einem spiel zu verplämpern....
> hatt keine probs code wurde zugeschickt und konnt sofort spielen...



eh das is ja mal der absolut mieseste satz in dem thread. 
ende des monats siehts nunmal nit bei allen rosig aus! hat nit jeder schön gedecktes konto -.- echt mal
un dass leute die gerne zocken (als hobby) gerne spieln würden wenn nen neues spiel draußen ist, sollte auch für so einen wie dich verständlich sein


----------



## Ferethor (26. September 2009)

Deadchi schrieb:


> Mach lieber was das da bisl was rauf kommt statt deine zeit mit so einem spiel zu verplämpern....
> hatt keine probs code wurde zugeschickt und konnt sofort spielen...


Geh dein WoW spielen. Wenn du es genau wissen willst ich arbeite.

Dann spiel ich erstmal kein Aion, vielleicht gar nicht mehr. =)

Freund freut sich über Acc bestimmt.


----------



## Deadchi (26. September 2009)

komm mir nich mit wow x) spiel ich schon länger nich mehr 
wenig geld aufem konto aber ein Spiel kaufen 40-50€ ne is klar -.- aber mir soll es egal muss jeder selbst wissen....


----------



## jo0 (26. September 2009)

LOL, ihr bekommt es nicht mal hin, das Spiel zu aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und man bezahlt bestimmt nicht noch 1 Monat extra, man muss nur dir Daten vorher angeben o0
Spielt lieber weiter wow wenn ihr es nicht mal hin bekommt, euren Account zu aktivieren..


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

die 50 hat man sich verwahrt weil man das wusste du held, dass ich zusätzlich ne gamecard brauch um 30 kostenlose tage zu spieln wusste ich nit und das find ich irgendwie au ironisch, gamecard - kostenlose spielzeit. naja wenn ncsoft meint, das spiel is gut, aber auf die bin ich echt schlecht zu sprechen.


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> LOL, ihr bekommt es nicht mal hin, das Spiel zu aktivieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




les erstmal den thread bevor du nen kommentar abgibst


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> die 50 hat man sich verwahrt weil man das wusste du held, dass ich zusätzlich ne gamecard brauch um 30 kostenlose tage zu spieln wusste ich nit und das find ich irgendwie au ironisch, gamecard - kostenlose spielzeit. naja wenn ncsoft meint, das spiel is gut, aber auf die bin ich echt schlecht zu sprechen.



Das ist NORMAL! Das ist auch beim allso beliebten WoW nicht anders....(komisch das sich da niemand beschwert)
Auch bei WAR musste ich meines Wissens eine Gamecard mit einlösen.

Aber NC Soft ist ja der Teufel in Person. Alles klar.


----------



## Ferethor (26. September 2009)

Bei manchen Leuten wundert es mich echt wie sie es geschafft haben sich bei buffed.de anzumelden. Keine Ahnung vom Thema, aber einen tollen +1-Kommentar ablassen.


----------



## Deadchi (26. September 2009)

is doch eigentlich ne ganz gute Lösung so bleiben die kleinen weg die kein eigenes Konto haben...

und zu den Daten klauen von jemanden das kann ganz böse enden unbedingt danach löschen sonst gibts Strafen ohne ende!


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist NORMAL! Das ist auch beim allso beliebten WoW nicht anders....



ja ich weiß dass du den standpunkt vertrittst ^^ ist ja au oke, dass du das so siehst, aber ich finde es nicht normal. bei wow durfte man erstmal spielen un dann blechen, meine ich.
für mich sind aber jetzt nochmal 13 euro eben viel geld, abgesehen davon dass die wie gesagt eh vergriffn sind jetzt....  und dann kommen von manchen usern hier so schwachsinnige kommentare dazu von wegen man sollte arbeiten gehen. was glaubt der bitte was wir tun -.-


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

Deadchi schrieb:


> is doch eigentlich ne ganz gute Lösung so bleiben die kleinen weg die kein eigenes Konto haben...
> 
> und zu den Daten klauen von jemanden das kann ganz böse enden unbedingt danach löschen sonst gibts Strafen ohne ende!




ja ne das is paypal konto un sie gibt das ein, sprich se behält ihre passwörter schön für sich un ich klick danach ja auch auf kündigen wenn das klappen sollte.


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Dann nehmt ELV, Paypal oder halt Bankeinzug und kündigt Abo direkt wieder ! Verstehe nicht wo das Problem liegt. NCSoft bietet so viele Bezahlmöglichkeiten wie kaum ein anderes an !

Manchmal frage ich mich ob den Leuten so langweilig ist, das sie sich Gründe suchen um sich zu beschweren. Ein Volk von Nörglern und Pessimisten !


----------



## muerr (26. September 2009)

Mazar schrieb:


> das is doch so für den ar... wollte jetzt heut schön zocken jetzt das hab einfach kein konto und mutter meint für sowas gibt sie mir die kontodaten nicht un jetzt muss ich sogar noch (erst am montag) time card holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhmm,
ist ja nix neues, das man zum spielen eine Gamecard benutzen kann.Du hättest bestimmt genug Zeit gehabt das m Vorfeld zu erledigen.

Also nix Schei** NCSoft


----------



## Grobii (26. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann nehmt ELV, Paypal oder halt Bankeinzug und kündigt Abo direkt wieder ! Verstehe nicht wo das Problem liegt. NCSoft bietet so viele Bezahlmöglichkeiten wie kaum ein anderes an !



bankeinzug? hab ich da was verpennt? gibt kreditkarte, paypal un paysafe un halt gamecard, 1-3 hab ich nicht un 4 müsste man kaufen -.- ja KAUFEN -.- 
blizz bietet bankeinzug! also für mich eine tolle option mehr als von ncsoft


----------



## Deadchi (26. September 2009)

seh ich auch so NCSoft bietet einen 1a service hatt bisher keine probleme bin sehr überzeugt! =)


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Genau wie die Leute, die an Weihnachten 5min vor Ladenschluss in den Laden stürmen um ihre Einkäufe zu holen und sich dann beschweren, das die Läden schon um 18 uhr schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (26. September 2009)

Unterlaßt bitte Spam und "geht halt zurück zu WoW"-Kommentare. Wenn ihr nicht sachlich bleibt werden Verwarnungen rausgehen.


----------



## Change745 (26. September 2009)

ich finds es genial da sie sofort ein abo machen,vllt bleiben  deswegen  mehr leute da weil sie denken *wenn ich  jez noch zahlen muss kann ich  gleich  bissel zocken,und verlieben  sich  so  mehr ins game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> ja ich weiß dass du den standpunkt vertrittst ^^ ist ja au oke, dass du das so siehst, aber ich finde es nicht normal. bei wow durfte man erstmal spielen un dann blechen, meine ich.



Das war wohl zu Release so, als ich es gekauft habe (vor TBC) musste ich eine Gamecard mit einlösen, ich weiß das ganz genau, da ich nochmals extra in die Stadt fahren musste um eine zu kaufen. 

Und ja, ELV also lastschrift, und zwar steht das im Reiter "Kreditkarte" damit könnt ihr, mit einer ganz normalen EC Karte+Konto bezahlen, wenn ihr das Abo direkt kündigt müsst ihr nicht zahlen, allerdings müssen die 13Euro oder so auf dem Konto sein, das Problem hat ja Ferethor.


----------



## jo0 (26. September 2009)

Change745 schrieb:


> ich finds es genial da sie sofort ein abo machen,vllt bleiben  deswegen  mehr leute da weil sie denken *wenn ich  jez noch zahlen muss kann ich  gleich  bissel zocken,und verlieben  sich  so  mehr ins game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann es auch sofort wieder kündigen, ist doch wohl kein Problem.

Edit: Sorry verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (26. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> bankeinzug? hab ich da was verpennt? gibt kreditkarte, paypal un paysafe un halt gamecard, 1-3 hab ich nicht un 4 müsste man kaufen -.- ja KAUFEN -.-
> blizz bietet bankeinzug! also für mich eine tolle option mehr als von ncsoft


ja hast was verpennt lese dir mal alles durch ws hier so geschrieben wird da steht das ELV im kreditkarten menu drine ist


----------



## Der Priester (26. September 2009)

Hmm ok ich habe jetzt alles durchgelesen. Game karte hab ich keine im MM gesehen. Kreditkarte hatte ich noch nie. Also ich komme aus Österreich und möchte gerne mit ELV zahlen. Aber mir scheint in Österreich geht das nicht. Also heisst das nun ich kann das gar net spielen solange ich keine Gamekarte habe? Also im reiter kreditkarte gibts keine option für ELV. Mein account ist auf österreich gemeldet. Ist das jetzt ein scherz? Bitte um ne Antwort danke


----------



## Thalir (26. September 2009)

ist die seite auch noch bei euch down? :X


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Nö, konnte gerade auf alles zugreifen, wollte mit dem ELV nochmal überprüfen aber jemand anderes hats ja bereits gesagt. Hab extra nochmal Abo gekündigt um es zu prüfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## igk (26. September 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Hmm ok ich habe jetzt alles durchgelesen. Game karte hab ich keine im MM gesehen. Kreditkarte hatte ich noch nie. Also ich komme aus Österreich und möchte gerne mit ELV zahlen. Aber mir scheint in Österreich geht das nicht. Also heisst das nun ich kann das gar net spielen solange ich keine Gamekarte habe? Also im reiter kreditkarte gibts keine option für ELV. Mein account ist auf österreich gemeldet. Ist das jetzt ein scherz? Bitte um ne Antwort danke



Soweit ich weiss gibts bei ***.de auch mini gamecards von 15 Tagen oder so, die kosten nicht die Welt. Aber warum man heute kein Paypal hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, kostet ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalir (26. September 2009)

hmm.. jetz geht die Seite..

ich habe folgendes problem und kann hoffentlich hier anknüpfen! Ich habe durch Steam mir Aion besorgt wurde mir als Geschenkt gegeben!
Ich habe das geschenkt auf mein Acc erweitert und dann kam diese sache mit dem paypal usw jedoch habe ich sowas nicht und habe für gestern abend erstmal aufgegeben^^ dann hier den Thread gelesen.. naja hab mich auf mein Acc eingeloggt und musste den Code wieder eingeben! Jedoch hab den Code nicht weil ich den per Steam weiterleitung bekommen habe..

jemand ne ahnung was  ich nu machen soll?

mfg


----------



## jo0 (26. September 2009)

igk schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss gibts bei ***.de auch mini gamecards von 15 Tagen oder so, die kosten nicht die Welt. Aber warum man heute kein Paypal hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, kostet ja nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Paypal ist ein abzock-Verein, ich werde da nie und nimmer Geld drauf laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Priester (26. September 2009)

NOCHMAL!!!!!!!!! Gilt das für Österreich auch das mit den ELV??? Hab diese Option nicht. Und komme aus Österreich^^


----------



## jo0 (26. September 2009)

Der schrieb:


> NOCHMAL!!!!!!!!! Gilt das für Österreich auch das mit den ELV??? Hab diese Option nicht. Und komme aus Österreich^^



Guck mal auf den Support Seiten von NC Soft -.-
Jetzt suche ich das wieder raus, damit du deine Antwort bekommst.. 
http://de.support.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/nceur...!&p_li=


----------



## igk (26. September 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Paypal ist ein abzock-Verein, ich werde da nie und nimmer Geld drauf laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Paypal ist ne Bank du honk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Priester (26. September 2009)

AJA ich danke dir. So ich werde das game wieder zurückgeben. Auf sowas hab ich echt keine lust. Das is doch wirklich eine Frechheit. Naja ende ich fahr zum MM...


----------



## mendiger (26. September 2009)

super!!!    einfach genial, ich muss jetzt also bei amazon ne  gamecard bestellen?      ich freue mich.

es ist wochenende ab ich kann erst frühesten dienstag spielen.

das ist reine ABZOCKE


----------



## igk (26. September 2009)

Der schrieb:


> AJA ich danke dir. So ich werde das game wieder zurückgeben. Auf sowas hab ich echt keine lust. Das is doch wirklich eine Frechheit. Naja ende ich fahr zum MM...



Na dann, vorsichtig fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was willst DU eigentlich noch ? Bin auch Österreicher ...

Du gehst zur Tanke/Trafik und kaufst Dir ne Paysafecard.
Du machst Dir ein kostenloses Paypal Konto und lädst Guthaben über deine Bank auf.
Du hast eine Kreditkarte.
Du kaufst Dir eine Gamecard.


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> super!!!    einfach genial, ich muss jetzt also bei amazon ne  gamecard bestellen?      ich freue mich.
> 
> es ist wochenende ab ich kann erst frühesten dienstag spielen.
> 
> das ist reine ABZOCKE



Was soll daran abzocke sein? Die Läden haben heute bis 20 Uhr normal auf, je nachdem wo du lebst und wie gesagt man konnte Gamecards lange genug vorher kaufen. 

Mach nicht andere für dein eigenes Versäumnis schuldig. Thats life, wer sich im Leben nicht rechtzeitig um alles kümmert kommt nicht weit, merk dir das !


----------



## igk (26. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> super!!!    einfach genial, ich muss jetzt also bei amazon ne  gamecard bestellen?      ich freue mich.
> 
> es ist wochenende ab ich kann erst frühesten dienstag spielen.
> 
> das ist reine ABZOCKE



Warum Abzocke, ncsoft hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden. Und btw. wenn Du dir zb. bei ***.de die gamecard kaufst hast Du die in 5 Minuten per Email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (26. September 2009)

ich will jetzt spielen und bin schüler.

bedeutet folgendes: um eine  gamecard zu bekommen müsste ich fahrkrten für über 10€ kaufen und wäre für eine gamecrad minestens 2-3 stunden unterwegs.... wohn halt auf dem land....

und wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, dann ätt ich einfachbei amazon eine gamecard mitbestellt!!!

außerdem ist es abzocke, wenn man das nicht direkt deutlich sagt.

aber das ist natürlich auch eine methode die server leerer zu bekommen


----------



## Yrgen (26. September 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> ja super leute ohne konto haben gelitten


 Leute ohne Kono, kaufen sich ne Gamecard , lassen sich von Mutti oder Vati sponsorn oder spielen gleich etwas, was eher ihrem Alter entspricht.


----------



## igk (26. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich will jetzt spielen und bin schüler.
> 
> bedeutet folgendes: um eine  gamecard zu bekommen müsste ich fahrkrten für über 10€ kaufen und wäre für eine gamecrad minestens 2-3 stunden unterwegs.... wohn halt auf dem land....
> 
> ...



Wenn Du aufm Land wohnst tuts mir leid für Dich, aber wenn Du auch denkst wie ein Bauer nicht ... schonmal davon gehört das man Gamecards online kaufen kann und den Key innerhalb von Minuten per Email bekommt ?


----------



## mendiger (26. September 2009)

ne grade zum  erstenmal


----------



## Yrgen (26. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> super!!!    einfach genial, ich muss jetzt also bei amazon ne  gamecard bestellen?      ich freue mich.
> 
> es ist wochenende ab ich kann erst frühesten dienstag spielen.
> 
> das ist reine ABZOCKE



hmm auf meiner Steelbook Version , steht drauf das zum aktivieren eine Kreditkarte u.s.w. erforderlich ist.


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich will jetzt spielen und bin schüler.
> 
> bedeutet folgendes: um eine  gamecard zu bekommen müsste ich fahrkrten für über 10&#8364; kaufen und wäre für eine gamecrad minestens 2-3 stunden unterwegs.... wohn halt auf dem land....
> 
> ...



Noch viel zu lernen du hast junger Padawan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt mach nicht andere für deine Versäumnisse verantwortlich. Wer sich auch nur halbwegs informiert hat wusste das. Hast du dir nicht mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie du Aion bezahlen willst ?

Ansonsten kann man Gamecards auch online kaufen.

Dein Geqneungel erinnert mich etwas an das hier :


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> super!!!    einfach genial, ich muss jetzt also bei amazon ne  gamecard bestellen?      ich freue mich.
> 
> es ist wochenende ab ich kann erst frühesten dienstag spielen.
> 
> das ist reine ABZOCKE


na und , lesen die ganzen leute hier eig was gepostet wurde? man kann sich auch einfach ne abo erstellen und dies dann wieder kündigen ne sachen von 5min


----------



## Kichiro (26. September 2009)

Warum schreibt ihr eigentlich immer gleich das ist Abzocke, oder das Game ist dann doch scheisse usw. usw.

Eine Frage nur, macht ihr euch vorher nicht mal kurz schlau über das Game? 

Wenn man jetzt sagen würde, ich lass das Game doch links liegen, weil mir die Manga Grafik nicht zusagt oder dergleichen kann man das verstehen.

Aber so........merkwürdig


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2009)

Ich wuerde mal sagen das Thema kann geschlossen werden ,atet nur in Flamerei aus.

Lg christoph


----------



## mendiger (26. September 2009)

ich habe erwartet das ich erst in 30 tagen zahlen müsste als ich bei amazon vorbestellt habe, habe ich dort auch keine derartige information gefunden...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (26. September 2009)

Schade das so viele Kids heutzutage nicht mehr lesen können, sonst würden sie ja sehen das in der Auswahl ausdrücklich steht das die erste Abogebühr erst nach Ablauf der 30Tage abgebucht wird. -Wie übrigens in jedem anderen Abo-MMORPG auch...


----------



## mendiger (26. September 2009)

jetzt steht es natürlich auch bei amazon und außerdem rege ich mich nicht üner das nezalen auf sonder über das wie soll ich bezahlen


----------



## evergrace (26. September 2009)

ich würds nur abzocke finden wenn jetzt noch immer warteschlange sind und ich nicht spielen kann!!!!


----------



## Lillyan (26. September 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema (und das sind nicht die Warteschlangen) und bleibt sachlich!


----------



## PaintItGreen (26. September 2009)

Hi

Hab da auch ein Problem. Hab mein Konto eingerichtet mit ELV und Account ist auch angeblich spielbar. Bekomme aber immer noch die Meldung das mein Account suspendiert ist. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## PaintItGreen (26. September 2009)

Hat sich grad erledigt^^


----------



## Ankira (26. September 2009)

hi hatte das gleiche problem wie ihr .. nun  habeich mein account geupgradet und es steht auch spielbar dran will mich aber einlooggen und dann steht da dran mein account is derzeit nicht spielbar weiß jemand woran das liegt oder is aion nur etwas langsam .. da steht suspendiert wegen ars mobile rechnung oder so .. ka was des heißen soll hab ja ein lastschriftverfahren gemacht


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> ich würds nur abzocke finden wenn jetzt noch immer warteschlange sind und ich nicht spielen kann!!!!



Das konntest du aber vorher schon lesen, das es warteschlangen gibt. ers wird sich warscheinlich erst in kurzer Zeit Legen.
Es ist keine Abzocke sondern Schutz vor Überlastungen,abstürzen etc. und ausserdem wird uns die warteschlangen zeit bald gutgeschrieben da könnt ihr Gift drauf nehmen. 



Also wieder zurück zum Thema.


MFG christoph


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2009)

Ankira schrieb:


> hi hatte das gleiche problem wie ihr .. nun  habeich mein account geupgradet und es steht auch spielbar dran will mich aber einlooggen und dann steht da dran mein account is derzeit nicht spielbar weiß jemand woran das liegt oder is aion nur etwas langsam .. da steht suspendiert wegen ars mobile rechnung oder so .. ka was des heißen soll hab ja ein lastschriftverfahren gemacht
> [/qu]
> 
> Hast du das mit deinem richtigen Konto gemacht oder nur Daten erfunden?
> ...


----------



## Ankira (26. September 2009)

natürlich mein eigenes konto


----------



## SaturnBomber (26. September 2009)

Ankira schrieb:


> natürlich mein eigenes konto




Dauert nur einige Minuten. War bei mir auch so. Etwas geduld und dann kommste ins Game


----------



## Ashnak85 (26. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, zumindest habe ich beim schnellen Überblick nichts gefunden, habe schon rote Augen vom Foren durchstöbern... egal:



> Bei der Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage ist ein Problem aufgetreten:
> 
> # We are unable to process your transaction. Please check your payment details and billing address and try again. If you are still unable to complete the transaction after doing so, please contact your financial institution.



hatte jmd von euch mit dem Mist zu kämpfen?

Alle Daten überprüft und mehrmals eingegeben, 2 verschiedene Konten versucht... nichts klappt!

Versuche 6 Mon. durch ELV hinzubekommen, nix. Nach Eingabe der Daten auf "weiter" und da kommt die Meldung.
Dachte erst ist wegen Überlastung, aber wie es scheint klappt es bei einigen auf anhieb und ausserdem habe ich mit nem Abstand von mehreren Stunden das Prozedere wiederholt. Ich komme einfach über die Angabe der ELV-Daten nicht hinaus.

hlp


----------



## Taleah (26. September 2009)

Hast das selbe prob wie ich und sicher noch nen paar andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Weis auch net was da falsch sein soll!


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Taleah schrieb:


> Hast das selbe prob wie ich und sicher noch nen paar andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





vielleicht ist der ort der bank bei euch nicht korrekt angegeben. 

Pappnasen die versuchen falsche kreditkartennummern etc. 
anzugeben sind ja echt pfiffig. außerdem werden auch im elv-verfahren plausibilitätskontrollen durchgeführt.
vielleicht wissen es einige nicht, aber auch wenn abgebucht wird, kann jeder innerhalb von 6 wochen zurückbuchen lassen.

dann sprüche wie: das macht nur ncsoft etc. nur laberrababar.. wow hats von anfang an genauso gemacht. warhammer
genauso und in Aoc auch. nur bei hdro bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher...


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Ashnak85 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, zumindest habe ich beim schnellen Überblick nichts gefunden, habe schon rote Augen vom Foren durchstöbern... egal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was auch sein kann ist, das deine bank das lastschriftverfahren nicht zu läßt. 
das liegt daran, weil du beim elv 6 wochen lang rückbuchen lassen kannst.
wahrscheinlicher ist aber das der ort der bank nicht korrekt angegeben ist.

btw.
elv in österreich geht es bei keinen game. liegt wohl daran das die ösi-banken wohl nicht so ein verfahren haben oder andere probs im wege stehen.


----------



## Taleah (26. September 2009)

Ist 100pro alles richtig habs mehrere male eingegeben x mal geschaut ob alles stimmt! es geht einfach nicht!

mhh was habt ihr denn bei der Spalte hier reingeschrieben?


Rechnungsadresse - Zeile 1


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Taleah schrieb:


> Ist 100pro alles richtig habs mehrere male eingegeben x mal geschaut ob alles stimmt! es geht einfach nicht!




bei welcher bank bist du denn?


----------



## Taleah (26. September 2009)

Ostsächsische Sparkasse Dresden


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Taleah schrieb:


> Ist 100pro alles richtig habs mehrere male eingegeben x mal geschaut ob alles stimmt! es geht einfach nicht!
> 
> mhh was habt ihr denn bei der Spalte hier reingeschrieben?
> 
> ...



war bei mir schon vorgegeben. das sollte deine privatanschrift sein.


----------



## Taleah (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> war bei mir schon vorgegeben. das sollte deine privatanschrift sein.




Mustermanstraße 40 hab ich da stehen


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Taleah schrieb:


> Mustermanstraße 40 hab ich da stehen




Schreib mal deine richtige adresse etc. rein. dann probiers nochmal.
wenns nicht klappt dann schreib mal beim name der bank: Sparkasse Dresden rein
und unter ort der bank: dresden


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. September 2009)

Ich hab bei Ort auch noch PLZ angegeben vllt hilfts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taleah (26. September 2009)

Hab ich alles schon versucht das mit der Bank er wills einfach net nehmen Überlege schon ob er ein problem damit hat das ich in Dresden die Bank hab aber in Freiberg wohne... das mit der plz versuch ich eben noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blinky45 (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

folgendes konnte ich beobachten. Ich habe einmal für mich und für meine Freundin den Account einrichten wollen. Bei mir hat alles tadellos funktioniert, bei ihr nicht. 

Es scheint so zu sein, dass der Kontoinhaber (Name, Nachname) mit dem Account -Namen, -Nachnamen übereinstimmen muss. Dies war bei mir der Fall. Bei meiner Freundin hingegen weicht ihr (Name,Nachname)-Tupel von ihren Kontodaten ab. Das Problem ist, dass sich sowohl der Name als auch der Nachname nicht in der Acc-Verwaltung ändern lassen. 

D.h. hat man unter Name A und unter Nachname B eingegeben um den Account z.B für die Preorder einzurichten und möchte man nun die Kontodaten hinzufügen, muss der Kontoinhaber den Namen A und den Nachnamen B haben. Sie dachte sich damals, warum die "echten" daten hinterlegen und gab einen fiktiven Namen ein. Ob dem wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht zweifelsfrei bestätigen! Ich habe auch versucht, meine Kontodaten -mit denen ich ja meinen Account bereits erfolgreich freischalten konnte, auch bei dem Account meiner Freundin einzugeben. Das hat auch nicht funktioniert. 

Also.... Name und Nachname des Accountinhabers müssen mit Name, Nachname des Kontoinhabers übereinstimmen, soweit meine Vermutung.

EDIT: Es hat nun auch folgendermassen geklappt. Ein anderes Konto (nicht von meiner Freundin, nicht von mir) + echter Kontoinhaber (Name, Nachname). Es scheint also tatsächlich ein Problem mit bestimmten Banken zu geben. volksbank A z.B. ging nicht, Volksbank B hingegen schon. Volksbank Bremen gin beispielsweise auch nicht, Volksbank Bremen eG hingegen schon.


----------



## Taleah (26. September 2009)

Bin kurz davor mir ne gamecard zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Oder kumpel wegen kredit karte fragen!


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Taleah schrieb:


> Hab ich alles schon versucht das mit der Bank er wills einfach net nehmen Überlege schon ob er ein problem damit hat das ich in Dresden die Bank hab aber in Freiberg wohne...




nee das kann nicht das problem sein. ich glaube der fehler muß schon vorher da sein, weil er ja bei der anschrift diese musterstraße vorgibt.
der fehler muß schon sein, wo du deine persönlichen daten eingibst.

geh mal auf *account-profil* und gib mal alle deine daten korrekt an. bei deiner emailadresse muß dahinter in klammern stehen *bestätigt
*


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Blinky45 schrieb:


> Also.... Name und Nachname des Accountinhabers müssen mit Name, Nachname des Kontoinhabers übereinstimmen, soweit meine Vermutung.




was auch irgendwie sinn macht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (26. September 2009)

bei mir kommt ihrgend was von wegen ars mobilrechnung habe es mit meinem sparbuch probiert HELP PLS!!! thx^^^(habe keine Kreditkarte doer so bin erst 14)


----------



## travisbarker (26. September 2009)

Was ich hier so teilweise lesen muss...OMG


Lasst mehr Hirn regnen!!!!



Ich glaub die Mehrheit in diesem Beitrag sind nicht fähig zu lesen oder haben einfach keinen Bock und dann kommt in jedem zweiten Post " wo find ich das", "das geht aber so nicht" usw.


Sry aber ich versteh euch nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist sich kurz ein Abo zu machen und danach gleich wieder zu löschen?


----------



## Ashnak85 (26. September 2009)

Also wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, stimmen bei mir alle Angaben mit der Wahrheit überein.
Als ich den Testacc. erstellt habe, habe ich "diese" Probleme bereits berücksichtigt und daher auch alles ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllt.

Privatanschrift und Kontoinhaberdaten stimmen überein.
Was die Banken angeht, so habe ich die Sparkasse Karlsruhe und die Deutsche Bank AG, mit beiden funktioniert es nicht.

Langsam geht mir diese destruktive Einstellung den Konsumenten gegenüber mächtig auf den Keks, da gibt man dennen schon freiwillig sein Geld und selbst da schaffen die es einen auf die Palme zu bringen.

P.S. 



> Sry aber ich versteh euch nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist sich kurz ein Abo zu machen und danach gleich wieder zu löschen?



Du hinkst irgendwie hinterher, hier geht es bereits darum, s man KEIN Abo einrichten kann, auch wenn man es will... 

*Oder  *



> Ich glaub die Mehrheit in diesem Beitrag sind nicht fähig zu lesen oder haben einfach keinen Bock und dann kommt in jedem zweiten Post " wo find ich das", "das geht aber so nicht" usw.



*?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Ashnak85 schrieb:


> Also wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, stimmen bei mir alle Angaben mit der Wahrheit überein.
> Als ich den Testacc. erstellt habe, habe ich "diese" Probleme bereits berücksichtigt und daher auch alles ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllt.
> 
> Privatanschrift und Kontoinhaberdaten stimmen überein.
> ...



wie hier ein vorposter geschrieben hat, scheint es probleme mit dem banknamen zu geben. 
probier mal nur deutsche bank ohne AG etc.


----------



## Ashnak85 (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wie hier ein vorposter geschrieben hat, scheint es probleme mit dem banknamen zu geben.
> probier mal nur deutsche bank ohne AG etc.




Bereits geschehen, noch vor dem ersten Post.
Habe auch den Vor- und Nachnamen vertauscht, also die Plätze - alles leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## Blinky45 (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> was auch irgendwie sinn macht !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, dem ist ja nun nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer einen Namen gewählt hat bei der Accounterstellung der beispielsweise nicht echt war, kann nun bei Kontoinhaber den echten Namen angeben und hat kein Problem. Meine Vermutung war ja, dass der Name bzw. Nachname den man vor einer Woche oder zur OB-Zeit gewählt hat nun auch mit dem  Kontoinhaber übereinstimmen muss. Der Accountname, bzw. -Nachname kann jedoch von dem Kontoinhabernamen abweichen. Es scheint eben wirklich daran zu liegen, dass einige Banken und deren Kontos nicht angegeben werden können. Z.B. konnte ich bzw. meine Freundin keines der Konton in Bremen angeben (Drei haben wir Probiert). Volksbankkonto A, B und C aus Oldenburg gingen nicht, volksbankkonto D aus Delmenhorst war kein Problem.


----------



## Taleah (26. September 2009)

Das haut alles hin da einziges manko ist das bei name mustermann und unter name mustermann steht sprich beides klein geschrieben.... und auf den sparkassen ist das ja anfangs gross


----------



## Skyler93 (26. September 2009)

Ist Samstag auch ein Werktag??? Normalerweise sollten diese drecksidioten von Post mir das endlich liefern, ich kann jetz bestimmt bis montag nicht spielen, scheis verf..... Postleute, die können mir mal die Eier kraulen nervt mich das ehy-.- hab nen Wochenende schön entspannend, freundeskreis / Bekannte lassen mich mal in ruh, und was ist? Spiel ist nicht da, ich könnt kotzen -.-


----------



## travisbarker (26. September 2009)

Normalerweise werden auch am Samstag Pakete ausgeliefert!


----------



## Skyler93 (26. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden auch am Samstag Pakete ausgeliefert!



dacht ich mir, jitz sollens endlich liefern, bin echt bissl genervt -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (26. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden auch am Samstag Pakete ausgeliefert!


ja und wielange ca.?


----------



## Skyler93 (26. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ja und wielange ca.?



hab da so ne theorie, und zwa bis um 12 Uhr, ich glaub ich lauf hier noch amok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tx555 (26. September 2009)

ad) Bin kurz davor mir ne gamecard zu kaufen

Gamecard war (bei mir) im Handel nicht zu finden (Antwort: kommt erst)

ich habe es mit einer  Paysafecard gelöst (gibts oft in einer größeren Trafik oder Tankstelle - auch am WE und man kann auch online danach suchen)
Link: http://www.paysafecard.com/de/privat/paysa...erkaufsstellen/

Ist auch derzeit eine ideallösung für Österreicher ohne Kreditkarte (Bankeinzug geht ja nicht)

Account war nach 5 min aktiviert


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

ich hatte auch  das bankenproblem mit elv es ging einfach net, bei keines der 2 banken die ich hab.

bin dann halt im laden gegangen (gamestop)und hab nach gametimekarten gefragt für aion..das erste was kahm ...ahhh zum aktivieren stimms^^waren schon viele leute heute da die eine gekauft haben zum aktivieren..
es gab zwar nur die 15 tage karte aber egal....


ich glaub das ist pure absicht von ncsoft mit dem nicht gehenden elv..



edit:: na kacke warteschlange von 1.38 stunden würg


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> edit:: na kacke warteschlange von 1.38 stunden würg




das geht mir jetzt aber auch mal richtig auf die nuß... jeden tag das warten...


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das geht mir jetzt aber auch mal richtig auf die nuß... jeden tag das warten...



jo aber immerhin seid dem den scheiß afk shopidioten ein strich durch die rechnung gemacht wurde sinds wenigstens keine 4 mehr...


----------



## WhiteNblack (26. September 2009)

Anmerkung: Nicht jeder kann ELV nutzen.
Wenn ihr wollt mach ich euch einen screenshot davon.


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

WhiteNblack schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Nicht jeder kann ELV nutzen.
> Wenn ihr wollt mach ich euch einen screenshot davon.



jo das elv schein bugged zu sein...zumindest für deutschland
schweizer und ösis haben eh kein elv...


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jo aber immerhin seid dem den scheiß afk shopidioten ein strich durch die rechnung gemacht wurde sinds wenigstens keine 4 mehr...




dafür hast du jetzt aber auf jeden server die warteschlange...


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> dafür hast du jetzt aber auf jeden server die warteschlange...



jo weil es logischweise gestern noch mehr leute geworden sind..
ncsoft hat einfach mist gebaut und nicht nachgedacht..


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jo weil es logischweise gestern noch mehr leute geworden sind..
> ncsoft hat einfach mist gebaut und nicht nachgedacht..




ich kann auch einfach nicht erkennen warum es besser werden sollte.
ncsoft hätte sich ausrechnen können, daß das game gut ankommen wird. (alleine schon aus der erfahrung in asien)
das 4 server im ansatz nicht für den deutschen markt reichen werden, das konnte sich jeder ausrechnen der etwas die mmo-
landschaft in deutschland kennt. ich glaube auch nicht das nach 4 wochen die leute aufhören werden 
(bei Aoc und warhammer konnte man das nach 3 Stunden erkennen, daß das nicht viele spielen werden) 
es werden einfach mehr dazu kommen.


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich kann auch einfach nicht erkennen warum es besser werden sollte.
> ncsoft hätte sich ausrechnen können, daß das game gut ankommen wird. (alleine schon aus der erfahrung in asien)
> das 4 server im ansatz nicht für den deutschen markt reichen werden, das konnte sich jeder ausrechnen der etwas die mmo-
> landschaft in deutschland kennt. ich glaube auch nicht das nach 4 wochen die leute aufhören werden
> ...



naja danach wie nen spiel in asiatischen raum  läuft und in europa sind welten dazwischen. (zb wow europa ca 2,5 millionen /asiatischer raum ca 7 millionen, oder zb die ganzen kostenlosen crapspiele)
ja 4 server sind eindeutig zu wenig gewesen
heute nachmittag (eigentlich)soll ja nen 5 deutscher server dazu kommen
und wie sich aion schlägt wird sich zeigen da aion ja doch mehr zu asiagrinder tendiert als wie zb hdro,aoc oder so...


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> naja danach wie nen spiel in asien läuft und in europa sind welten dazwischen.
> ja 4 server sind eindeutig zu wenig gewesen
> heute nachmittag (eigentlich)soll ja nen 5 deutscher server dazu kommen
> und wie sich aion schlägt wird sich zeigen da aion ja doch mehr zu asiagrinder tendiert als wie zb hdro,aoc oder so...




der neue server ist da, aber wohl noch nicht in der liste... http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...ID=145&page=
ich glaube nicht das es ein wirklicher grinder ist, hab nicht den eindruck vom game.
es gibt auch noch ein altes interview von den entwicklern die ausführlich über das theme gesprochen haben.
essenz war, das man auch in asien mit einem grinder kein geld mehr machen kann und das sie bewußt auf harte grind-elemente verzichtet haben.
ich glaube das denen auch, weil die zeiten schon lange vorbei sind. heute mußt du als game schon mehr bringen.


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das es ein wirklicher grinder ist, hab nicht den eindruck vom game.
> es gibt auch noch ein altes interview von den entwicklern die ausführlich über das theme gesprochen haben.
> essenz war, das man auch in asien mit einem grinder kein geld mehr machen kann und das sie bewußt auf harte grind-elemente verzichtet haben.
> ich glaube das denen auch, weil die zeiten schon lange vorbei sind. heute mußt du als game schon mehr bringen.



naja also es ist aktuell sehr grinderlastig,das problem ist das mann mit mobskilln mehr exp bekommt wie als mit quest (also so wie in fast jeden 0815 asiagrinder)
was auch in den sng nicht  zu übersehne ist.


was mich mehr ankotzt disconect from server in der warteschlange na super^^


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> was mich mehr ankotzt disconect from server in der warteschlange na super^^



hab das auch... und komm nicht mehr auf die warteschlange...


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> hab das auch... und komm nicht mehr auf die warteschlange...



ist grad alles down ,server,webside uswusw...


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ist grad alles down ,server,webside uswusw...




wobei ich aber sagen muß, daß das leveln recht funny ist und ich level im allgemeinen ungerne.
für mich ist halt wichtig wie das endgame insbesondere im pvp sein wird...
zum raiden scheint das spiel nicht ausgelegt sein... raidtermin 20.00 uhr bekommt ja eine ganz neue bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wobei ich aber sagen muß, daß das leveln recht funny ist und ich level im allgemeinen ungerne.
> für mich ist halt wichtig wie das endgame insbesondere im pvp sein wird...
> zum raiden scheint das spiel nicht ausgelegt sein... raidtermin 20.00 uhr bekommt ja eine ganz neue bedeutung
> 
> ...




jo ich level auch gerne,endkontent ist für mich eher pve mehr  von bedeutung...
soll aber soweit ich weiß ne menge inis zu geben...


----------



## Akkira - Ehrengarde (26. September 2009)

Für alle Postbank Kunden wenn bei euch die ELV nicht geht, müsst ihr bei Name der Bank nur Post angeben also ohne bank. Komisch das Ganze weil eigentlich heißt die Bank Postbank und nicht Post aber es geht ^^


----------



## moehrewinger (26. September 2009)

Juhuh, ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Moment, warum freu ich mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *geht weiter heulen*

Also ich hab echt alles ausprobiert an Banknamen (Sparkasse, Sparkasse blablub, Stadtsparkasse, Stadtsparkasse Blablub etc.). Mit Postleitzahl und ohne, kontonummern mit anführenden Nullen und Ohne.
Das ist wie Lottospielen. Mit ein bissl Glück gibst du das ein, was sie sehen wollen.

Weiß man inzwischen schon was neues. Ein offizielles Statement oder so, ausser das man seine Gamecardnummer nicht als Timecard verwenden kann.


----------



## travisbarker (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> dacht ich mir, jitz sollens endlich liefern, bin echt bissl genervt -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bin mir nicht sicher ob du das gestern warst aber auf Votan läuft ein Skyler rum, wenn du das bist dann hast ja gestern dein Game noch bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und nebenbei gesagt kommt es nicht drauf an ob der Konto Inhaber mit dem des Ncsoft Account Ersteller übereinstimmen, denn ich habe gestern noch ein Acc für meine Freundin erstellt mit meinen Bankdaten aber ihrer Anschrift + ELV und das klappte einwandfrei. Danach Abo gekündigt und gut ist.

Ich wollte es eben nur nochmal gesagt haben da ja einige vermuteten das die Namen übereinstimmen müssen, dem ist aber nicht so von daher könnt ihr das auch ausschließen.


----------



## xell1980 (28. September 2009)

kurze Frage...wenn ich keine Zahlungsmethode eingebe, kann ich das Spiel nicht upgraden? Will jetzt erstmal den Freimonat spielen und dann per Prepayed-Card zahlen, aber jetzt hab ich natürlich noch keine gekauft...wegen Freimonat und so. Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit den Account trotzdem zu aktivieren?


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

erstell dir ein elv account und lösch es direkt wieder dann gehts.


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> kurze Frage...wenn ich keine Zahlungsmethode eingebe, kann ich das Spiel nicht upgraden? Will jetzt erstmal den Freimonat spielen und dann per Prepayed-Card zahlen, aber jetzt hab ich natürlich noch keine gekauft...wegen Freimonat und so. Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit den Account trotzdem zu aktivieren?



Mit Karte nein, du musst für mindestens einen Monat gleich bezahlen, die 30Tage sind ein Zusatz, das ist aber bei den meisten neuen MMOs sind. Nur über ELV kannst du den Account aktivieren ohne gleich zu zahlen, falls ELV geht.


----------



## RDE (30. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> naja danach wie nen spiel in asiatischen raum  läuft und in europa sind welten dazwischen. (zb wow europa ca 2,5 millionen /asiatischer raum ca 7 millionen, oder zb die ganzen kostenlosen crapspiele)



Europa: 700 mio. Einwohner. Asien: 4 mrd. Einwohner. Ist ja schon vorprogrammiert dass in Asien mehr Leute spielen werden da es einfach ungemein mehr Menschen gibt. An der Relation gemessen spielt dort jedoch etwa jeder 570. Mensch, in Europa jeder 280. wenn ich deinen Angaben Glauben schenken darf.  Was sagt uns das? Die Leute hier sind zugänglicher für Computerspiele (liegt wohl am allgemein höheren Lebensstandard) aber der Markt ist kleiner.
Deiner Kernaussage muss ich jedoch wenn ich die Argumentationsgrundlage ignoriere zustimmen. Die Mentalität der Spieler ist einfach anders. Zumindest behaupten das die meisten denn ich bezweifle angesichts der Fragen im Chat wo Tutty, Poppy usw. sind stark dass sich IRGENDJEMAND die Storys die in den Questsbeschreibungen präsentiert werden auch tatsächlich durchliest. ^^

Aber BTT:
Weiss jemand aus Österreich (vorzugsweise Wien) wo es Gametime Cards gibt? Hab bisher nur den Saturn ausfindig machen können und da warens ausverkauft. Brauch ne Alternative! ELV geht ja hier nicht. Ass!


----------



## Wikingerjack (8. Oktober 2009)

in wien gibts doch eh so elendig viele Elektronikshops was suchst da rum^^

Ich steh nun vorm nächsten Problem: Um die PaySafe-Card online zu kaufen brauch ich wieder eine Nummer, die ich nicht habe (und bei WoW nie eingeben musste!)... Die Verfügernummer... Schon die halbe Wohnung umgegraben, aber der Brief den ich mit der Karte gekriegt hab is schon längst irgendwo -.-


----------

